# WADE FISHING DESTIN AREA



## RAINBOW (Apr 9, 2009)

An old trout fly fisherman is coming to Destin late this month. Have hired two guides for a day near Destin and a day near Panama City. Am interested in safe sites for wade fishing for the other 3 days we're there before going out with guides. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DonDiesel (Mar 25, 2009)

The area between ft walton beachand destinon okaloosa island is pretty good for wade fishing. Part of the gulf island nat seashore. There is some realy shallow water that goes out quite awayfrom the beach with some grass and holes. 

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&FORM=LMLTCP&cp=30.39692~-86.563811&style=h&lvl=15&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1

I hope the map works

hope this helps

tight lines:letsdrink


----------



## Shildy (May 5, 2008)

I'll be in Destin in Mid May and would love to know how you did and if you found any good spots for the Fly Rod. Thanks


----------

